# Edible Epiphytes?



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Are there any epiphytic plants in the hobby that produce edible fruits? I've been seeing more and more epiphytic blueberries lately and they've got me thinking about this possibility. The thought of growing fruit from mounted plants just seems so strange that it would be worth trying! The majority of Ericaceae species are probably not edible (highly toxic if I remember correctly), but it could make a good starting point. I'm not really looking for edible vivarium plants necessarily, but naturally epiphytic ones if they exist. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Anthurium scandens_ berries are tasty, though I'm getting conflicting info on whether they are poisonous or not

Maybe not all that realistic but if you have a huge tank (Greenhouse) I hear _Monstera deliciosa_ fruit is well, _delicious_!

Dave started a thread about edible vivarium plants a while back, I haven't read it in a while so I don't know if many epiphytes are mentioned but it's worth a look.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/55452-small-edible-plants-viv.html


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Just tried a _Anthurium obtusum_ berry, it does taste good. Pretty much the same as _A. scandens_, but again I do not know if they are good to eat.

I also licked a squished _A. gracile_ berry, same thing but a little less sweet. This one does look poisonous though


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Rhipsalis fruit aren't bad. Once you get into bigger epiphytic cacti (Epiphyllum, Selenicereus, Hylocereus, etc.), then you're talking delicious.


And don't forget Vanilla


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, lots of Bromeliads have edible fruit, too. I've eaten various Aechmea, Billbergia an Neoregelia, and Acanthostachys stobilacea most of which are ok, but a few were quite good.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I know that I shouldn't link other forums but I just saw this same question on Yahoo.
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/epiphytes/conversations/topics/704


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Just tried a _Anthurium obtusum_ berry, it does taste good. Pretty much the same as _A. scandens_, but again I do not know if they are good to eat.
> 
> I also licked a squished _A. gracile_ berry, same thing but a little less sweet. This one does look poisonous though


LOL, pease don't poison yourself. I appreciate you volunteering to be the guinea pig, though . Anthurium species are an interesting idea. Ecuagenera currently has a huge selection of these and I'm thinking of ordering a couple.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Rhipsalis fruit aren't bad. Once you get into bigger epiphytic cacti (Epiphyllum, Selenicereus, Hylocereus, etc.), then you're talking delicious.
> 
> 
> And don't forget Vanilla


Oh yes, vanilla is nice. I need to set one of those up. How high are it's light requirements? I'm in Washington, so sunlight is at a premium during the fall/winter months. Cactus species are great, too! Any thoughts on species that may have edible foliage as well? I'm probably not going to eat any, but it would be cool to have more food for my Uromastyx lizards.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Oh yeah, lots of Bromeliads have edible fruit, too. I've eaten various Aechmea, Billbergia an Neoregelia, and Acanthostachys stobilacea most of which are ok, but a few were quite good.


Interesting. I guess it makes sense that Bromeliads produce edible fruit since pineapples are in the family. Are there any species that really stand out taste-wise from the ones you've tried?

Thanks everybody for all the info so far! 

John


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Please do not eat anything unless you are 100% positive it is okay. I am not condoning anything by this post*

Now that that is outta the way. LOL!

I have tried a few different Columnea fruits. C. orientadina was actually tasty.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

_Lepotes bicolor_


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

dirtmonkey said:


> _Lepotes bicolor_


What part?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

FroggyKnight said:


> Interesting. I guess it makes sense that Bromeliads produce edible fruit since pineapples are in the family. Are there any species that really stand out taste-wise from the ones you've tried?
> 
> 
> 
> John


The best Bromeliad fruits are from terrestrial species, Ananas, Bromelia and Neoglazovia.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> What part?


In Brazil, Leptotes bicolor is used to flavor foods in a similar way to vanilla. If I remember correctly, they usually use extracts from it's fruit. 

John


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> In Brazil, Leptotes bicolor is used to flavor foods in a similar way to vanilla. If I remember correctly, they usually use extracts from it's fruit.
> 
> John


As a brazilian... wut? lol. Maybe there's a different common name I'd recognize it by... Or maybe this was done in the 1500s or by the natives lol


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> As a brazilian... wut? lol. Maybe there's a different common name I'd recognize it by... Or maybe this was done in the 1500s or by the natives lol


Hahaha, honestly I've never been there and a friend of mine (who has been there) told me that. I have no clue if it's commonly used or not, but it is certainly edible.

John

Edit: It's actually mentioned right here - http://www.orchidspecies.com/leptotesbicolor.htm. It says that it's used to flavor ice cream, so I'd say it's a modern practice rather than restricted to native culture.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

ehhh, I mean, I've only really lived in the city, and the ice cream practices are the same here in the US. No one's really making their own ice cream and flavoring it.

Anyway, here's one that I don't think was mentioned, mistletoe cactus:


----------

